# Spain Brex****



## speedking998877 (Jul 9, 2015)

I was going to retire to Spain but if its going to make life difficult may as well look at Florida you can stay there for 6 months without little fuss. 

I know there is a lucrative visa route for uk people now with Spain after bexit. I think the Spanish government will lose a-lot of brits retiring to Spain there is too much red tape now and will make it very difficult for some of the older generation.

The only easier route from what i have read is the golden visa option the only issue is the 500k is a lot of money on a property market thats not exactly booming.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smifffymoto (Dec 4, 2020)

Is that the USA that can refuse you entry without any reason.If you own a property it could be very difficult to do things,like sell it or move.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

speedking998877 said:


> I was going to retire to Spain but if its going to make life difficult may as well look at Florida you can stay there for 6 months without little fuss.
> 
> I know there is a lucrative visa route for uk people now with Spain after bexit. I think the Spanish government will lose a-lot of brits retiring to Spain there is too much red tape now and will make it very difficult for some of the older generation.
> 
> ...


Spain will look for other markets, or at least should do and needs to expand its horizons anyway. 
Older British people not coming over due to Brexit will affect a few towns in the south, but tourism and the effect that Covid has had is a much more pressing concern. Any sensible government would be steering the economy away from these areas and into different economic sectors like developing alternative energies,digitalisation, scientific research... you name it, but away from British OAP's (who don't hold up the economy anyway) and tourism, especially cheapo sex and booze holidays. One sector that has really felt the crunch is the air B&B and similar group due to Covid more than British retirees.


----------



## timwip (Feb 27, 2017)

smifffymoto said:


> Is that the USA that can refuse you entry without any reason.If you own a property it could be very difficult to do things,like sell it or move.


Do you consider refusal of entry to USA without any reason to be a lack of negative pcr test?? I am EU resident; and EU would refuse me entry without negative pcr. I consider that prudent


----------



## MataMata (Nov 30, 2008)

It's true that for a great many retiring to the EU (not just Spain) has become an impossible dream and tending to be of an older generation the majority of us already here represent a dying breed but talk of the Spanish economy suffering in any meaningful way from it is grossly overstated.

The vast majority of what Spain rakes in from Brits is from bog standard tourism, e.g. Mr & Mrs average with their 2.4 kids spending their obligatory fortnight on the Costas and the 18-30's drinking/drugging/shagging themselves into stupidity on Ibiza etc. and all that will all carry on pretty much exactly has it has for decades.

On the GDP barometer the loss of income from Swallows and overstaying holiday home owners, most of whom will still come for their 90 days, will barely register.

To put it into perspective in 2019 tourism accounted for 12.4% of Spain's GDP with Brit visitors accounting for 18.6% of the total. Assuming equal per capita spending that makes their contribution just 2.3%. At their absolute worst if the changes brought about by Brexit reduced that by 10% that would represent an actual loss of less than 1/4 of 1% of GDP!


----------



## smifffymoto (Dec 4, 2020)

timwip said:


> Do you consider refusal of entry to USA without any reason to be a lack of negative pcr test?? I am EU resident; and EU would refuse me entry without negative pcr. I consider that prudent


If you are resident in the EU how can the EU refuse you entry,you are already in the EU(assuming you haven’t left).


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

smifffymoto said:


> If you are resident in the EU how can the EU refuse you entry,you are already in the EU(assuming you haven’t left).


EU ctizens can still move around the EU, even during the pandemic, unless national borders are closed - which atm they aren't. 

Individual countries within the EU can have extra requirements such as negative PCR tests.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

MataMata said:


> It's true that for a great many retiring to the EU (not just Spain) has become an impossible dream and tending to be of an older generation the majority of us already here represent a dying breed but talk of the Spanish economy suffering in any meaningful way from it is grossly overstated.
> 
> The vast majority of what Spain rakes in from Brits is from bog standard tourism, e.g. Mr & Mrs average with their 2.4 kids spending their obligatory fortnight on the Costas and the 18-30's drinking/drugging/shagging themselves into stupidity on Ibiza etc. and all that will all carry on pretty much exactly has it has for decades.
> 
> ...


I agree although I anticipate some media coverage of certain towns and businesses that _*will*_ be affected because they didn't think to put a plan B into place...


----------

